# Beard or clean shaven



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This is for they guys, yet ladies if you want to chime in you are more than welcome to. So here is the question, if you were clean shaven prior to the shtf do you continue to be clean shaven post shtf? or do you put away the razor and go with the Duck Dynasty look.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Let if grow, except the stash. After it grows some it gets soft on her thighs. Did I just say that!!!  All I would need is a mirror and scissors to trim up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Beards keep the skeeters off in the summer and no need for a scarf in the winter. 

Full beard never shaved for 35 + years. Know one not even me has seen me with out a full beard.

One day I will shave it and escape... as no one not even google will recognize my profile.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Too many years in the military for a beard. I let it grow once for about four months. Couldn't stand it. I like my hair close and my face clean.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

If my husband grows a beard, then I get to grow armpit and leg hair.


----------



## Linear (Sep 9, 2015)

It's entirely a personal preference.
Personally I would let it grow out to avoid the time consuming task of shaving and dealing with irritated skin. But I would always keep my straight razor just in case I change my mind.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have always looked at a beard as a lazy shave. Mrs SP doesn't care either way. It realy doesn't matter to me either. Eve, who am I to tell Mrs SP to shave or not. That is your call. Go with what you like.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I prefer shaved. It just feels cleaner.

Come SHTF It'll be full beard... it gets COLD here in the winter!


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> I have always looked at a beard as a lazy shave. Mrs SP doesn't care either way. It realy doesn't matter to me either. Eve, who am I to tell Mrs SP to shave or not. That is your call. Go with what you like.


LOL, I don't get to tell him what to do with his face - but the military does! Boom! Mission accomplished without me saying a word!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm with you. I didn't mean it that way just that it's her call.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Since I use an electric razor, well...you can guess the rest.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Clean shaved.had a beard long time ago,too itchy.graduated to a fu manchu,them just mustache.all gone now.it just is too grey now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm the guy on the left:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

After shaving daily since I was 16 (OMG that's 60 years now) I'm retired now and shave once every 2-4 days unless going out somewhere special.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I started growing a beard 6 months back. What I noticed is it took away my rested murderes face.... so the upswing in social interaction was hard to get use too. Also, I noticed people tend to be more respectful to bearded gentleman. So when it comes to the end times, I will have to decide if I have more friends or foes. If I am friend heavy, it stays... it makes them happier. If I am foe heavy it goes, I would rather look like I will kill you if you mess with me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll likely stick with the mustache and goatee.
I look like a kid without.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can go with whatever works. No difference to me.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you have a beard, a gas mask won't seal properly. How important is that?

I dunno. It depends on if you have a gas mask and want it to seal properly, I guess.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Working on a beard now. We will see...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> If you have a beard, a gas mask won't seal properly. How important is that?
> 
> I dunno. It depends on if you have a gas mask and want it to seal properly, I guess.


Mine seals fine. Russian civilian model. Goes all the way to my throat


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Since I use an electric razor, well...you can guess the rest.


Ditto that! My Norelco might give me a few weeks of service depending on the charge but after that I'll have to make do with scissors.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Real men shave by setting their faces on fire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seneca said:


> This is for they guys, yet ladies if you want to chime in you are more than welcome to. So here is the question, if you were clean shaven prior to the shtf do you continue to be clean shaven post shtf? or do you put away the razor and go with the Duck Dynasty look.


No more beards for me. They itch like crazy and make folks accidentally spit on other folks when they try to talk with a mouth full of hair. Dont even make me tell about trying to look nice afer drinking buttermilk..yikes.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked the beard, but work requires a respirator, so no beard for me. If shtf, doubt I'll shave until some sort of order is restored, or maybe special occasions. I imagine I'll have enough other stuff to deal with for awhile that shaving will be at the end of my list.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I will shave until I am out of razors. Based on the fact I grow facial hair like a 14 year old, that is as often as every 2 days. Most razors last me at least a minth, though I have stretched them to 3 . . . Ouch. I currently have enough to last at least a year or more. After that we'll see.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had a beard for so long that I am afraid to shave it--- don't know what's under there.
I keep it trimmed short and neat, shave every day.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a scraggly beard. I hate to shave so it is what it is . And if my wife wants to grow under arm and leg hair. I'm ok with that too!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a full beard that is well trimmed. Except for a few times in the military I was always clean shaven. See no reason to remove it now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a short beard that I keep trimmed. Well mostly, sometimes it gets crazy after I get lazy. But after I get lazy it usually comes all off. Post SHTF I'll try to find some scissors.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm at the age where my beard is salt and pepper which looks like sh.. so I shave. I'd probably keep shaving until I ran out of razors.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mrs. warrior prefers me clean shaven. I get called hedgehog face when I haven't shaved in a few days. So for now that's that. However if SHTF more than likely it'll just be keep a short beard cleanly trimmed as best as possible.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i have a machine trimmed beard. in a shtf situation id let it grow to blend in. not like i plan on interacting a lot with people..but u stand out if everyone looks like a hobo and youre the only guy whos looking like he just came from the barbers.just mho


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Ain't gonna change now (for better or worse  )


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Too many years in the military for a beard. I let it grow once for about four months. Couldn't stand it. I like my hair close and my face clean.


Same for me, let it grow for 4 or 5 months after getting out more or less to see what it looked like, which wasn't bad, but it just drove me crazy so I cut it off.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Eve West said:


> If my husband grows a beard, then I get to grow armpit and leg hair.


That's horrible!! Smooth legs, smooth pits, smooth...........you get the idea.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is graying but then again so is the rest of me. Protects from the sun when I ride big plus. Wife likes me just as I am so it stays.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My mom used to say I did not have enough Chippewa blood to be special, but I had enough to keep me from growing a beard.
I used that excuse for many years. However, I still envy the No-Shave November dudes. 

In the North Pacific I wanted a beard real bad, but since I spent most of my time near the equator I was better off than most. 

For post modern America (2017 and later)... I'd say no beard = more sanitary.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

spork said:


> I liked the beard, but work requires a respirator, so no beard for me. If shtf, doubt I'll shave until some sort of order is restored, or maybe special occasions. I imagine I'll have enough other stuff to deal with for awhile that shaving will be at the end of my list.


Make the company issue you a PAPR system. Beard problem solved.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> Mrs. warrior prefers me clean shaven. I get called hedgehog face when I haven't shaved in a few days. So for now that's that. However if SHTF more than likely it'll just be keep a short beard cleanly trimmed as best as possible.


right now do what ever you prefer is what I think-after a shtf who is going to really care there will be more important matters to think about and your mrs. won't even notice till after the all clear is given.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Real men shave by setting their faces on fire.


Thanks for the HaHa's, that's funny!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For some reason, no disrespect beard or no, those that choose to shave, reminds me of the movie "Predator", big black guy shaving in the jungle and snaps a Bic in half on his cheek, I laugh at that every time I watch the movie, the look on his face when he realizes what he just did! Priceless!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Military Habits hard to break stash here only~


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> If you have a beard, a gas mask won't seal properly. How important is that?
> 
> I dunno. It depends on if you have a gas mask and want it to seal properly, I guess.


Nonsense, the beard filters its own air.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the SHTF event is associated with those of the Muslim persuasion, having a beard may get you looked at with suspicion at the checkpoints. Of course if everyone has one, it's moot.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to say if we all had beards and a rag around our necks they wouldn't know who was who! The gray man. Course once we spoke they would know we weren't camel jockies.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Do beards change eyes? Eyes instigate, eyes negotiate, eyes capitulate, eyes win. To any killer a beard is just a beard nothing more. That's my thinking....beards are warm so I think I'd grow one for winter time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I am a Taliban I will grow a beard, until then no hair on my beautiful face.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Lets not beat around the bush here. I'm one hairy mo-fo. Everywhere but on my head. Part wolf, part ape, and a little Lou Garou. I have a 5:00 shadow by noon. If the SHTF, I'd look like John the Baptist by day 2. And after a week or three I'd be unrecognizable as human.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of my adult life I've shaved, with either a neatly trimmed moustache or more recently a neatly trimmed goatee. The last few weeks have been a challenge what with a broken right arm and being right handed and all, as you can imagine shaving has fallen by the wayside.

Long story short, until I get released to go back to work, I'm growing a beard.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

If I needed to wear a gas mask regularly for safety I would consider shaving but otherwise I would likely continue to grow my facial hair.

The problem with the gas mask is that some masks need skin contact to create a perfected seal, hair can weaken that seal.









I don't really grow much facial hair though. Not much of a beard person, just not in the genes.


----------



## LoneSniper (Feb 10, 2015)

I had a short stubble beard for about two year then let it grow out since March. Trimmed it a few times since then but I could easily be on the front cover of 'Sea Captains Monthly'. I've found that with the beard no one tries to hassle me in the city...maybe they are weary of the Viking look?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I like a little mohawk at the top


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Seneca said:


> This is for they guys, yet ladies if you want to chime in you are more than welcome to. So here is the question, if you were clean shaven prior to the shtf do you continue to be clean shaven post shtf? or do you put away the razor and go with the Duck Dynasty look.


Technically I am both bearded and clean shaven already.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a beard and since I and of Scotch and Irish decent I burn i under a full moon, I wold keep the beard. I would do my best to keep it "neat" but the extra protection from the sun could be handy.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

1/2 and 1/2 goatee and mustache with short sideburns. When I was young my facial hair was dark brown and I had a full beard, well trimmed and thick. Now everything is grey and trimmed down to the goatee with stash. I shaved it all on a whim about 20 years ago and my wife made me grow it back ASAP, said I looked too much like my father. My daughter screamed when she came home from school-she did not know who the stranger in the living room was.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I let my beard get crazy and long so I had to trim it down and shave it off. Now I have a 5 o'clock shadow and I look like I'm 20.

But post SHTF I'm thinking about cleanliness.


----------

